# Potential weapon to hamper cane toad numbers



## GBWhite (Feb 9, 2016)

Just got this from an old mate on FB.

Hope this link works.

http://www.cairnspost.com.au/news/c...e/news-story/30284c390b7b4923358664e339857988

Cheers,

George.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 9, 2016)

Sounds interesting George. I would like to see this in action in the Kimberley


----------



## leigh83 (Feb 9, 2016)

Good stuff. Hopefully it works out better then they planned. 
I think Prof Rick Shine has been using a method very similar to this for some years on a Sydney population, and with great results. Correct me if on wrong.


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2016)

Thats good news George!. I've seen how heavily populated a creek can get, when I lived up in the Tweed valley, one of my favourite places was the Numinbah Valley, could not believe the amount of cane toadlets per sq metre. To see them in such plague proportions it literally felt like the place was going to die


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 10, 2016)

It's always interesting to see government funding priorities when these stories come up, I note the state government has halted funding for research... they crow about being "committed" to maintaining biodiversity and a healthy environment, but when it comes down to dollars & cents for critically important research, the money isn't there. Much better to give financial support to billionaire Indian coal magnates in their hugely environmentally destructive activities... such hypocrites. That bean-counting, non-scientist con man Larry Marshall (an Abbott government appointment of course) currently leading the CSIRO to its doom is another who thinks his bloated CV gives him the insight and right to change the way science is done in that previously vigorous and successful organisation. No wonder scientists work with constant background dread in this country these days.

If scientists were rats, you couldn't blame them for leaving this sinking ship... agile economy indeed...

Jamie


----------

